# Did they make a 5000 with a turbodiesel



## spenceroma (Jan 12, 2002)

looking to find out more info on audi 5000 syncro turbo diesels. i was told audi made one in 83, and if this is true, i am trying to track down a motor. looking to do a swap in a vw quantum synchro wagon


----------



## 87gt (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: Did they make a 5000 with a turbodiesel (spenceroma)*

Indeed they did...at least build year 1985. You'll be hard pressed to find one as they're European only








Cheers,
87gt


----------



## spenceroma (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: Did they make a 5000 with a turbodiesel (87gt)*

so i should source out a 5 cylinder Turbo Diesel over in europe?


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Did they make a 5000 with a turbodiesel (spenceroma)*

They never made a quattro model for the USA, but there WAS a 2.0L I5 turbo diesel in the 5000 for the 1983 model year ONLY. They can be hard to find, but they do exist in the USA.


----------



## JettaSTR4 (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: Did they make a 5000 with a turbodiesel (billzcat1)*

I believe, they made one in the first gen 5K


----------

